
How to Get Noticed - markbao
http://www.web-strategist.com/blog/2008/08/31/how-to-get-noticed/
======
ryanwaggoner
Create something awesome that people want and need, whether it's a product,
content, or a service. I'm not saying that "if you build it, they will come",
but the vast majority of the blogs, companies, and personal brands out there
vying for attention are copycats, peddling the same tired content, commentary,
and poorly-executed ideas.

